# Cute pdf Writer - Hyperlinks



## Smed (Nov 5, 2008)

I am converting a word document that has hyperlinks in it using Cute pdf Writer. The links do not carry over when the document is converted. There was mention in an old post about the "hyperlink problem." Is there a way to convert the links into the pdf?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, but the converter program MUST support it. A lot of the "Freebies" do not support links.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't know about (a) the old post, or (b) Word; hyperlinks in Excel files converted to PDF in Cute always worked for me.

Maybe you could open your doc in Writer (OpenOffice), try "Export Directly as PDF" and see how that copes (if at all).


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

I get active hyperlinks out of Word 2007 using Cute PDF Writer. Works fine.


----------

